
PhantomJS 2.5.0 release - wildpeaks
https://bitbucket.org/ariya/phantomjs/downloads
======
wildpeaks
The announcement about the updated engine (including ES2015 support and native
Promises):
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/phantomjs/AefOuwkgBh...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/phantomjs/AefOuwkgBh0)

